# need help...Buying a Digital camera



## confused!! (Jul 21, 2008)

I am planning to buy a digital camera...my budget is 15000 and i am looking for a camera which should also have a decent video recording quality...which brand should i opt for...


----------



## gopz (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi Confused  The best camera for 15k will be the Canon S5 IS (Without bill)

If you want to get a camera with bill, under 15k...look at some of the Kodaks.


----------



## confused!! (Jul 21, 2008)

Actually i saw one canon model(dont remember the model no..)..it had 10X optical zoom and 12 MP...and could shoot video at 30 fps. The price was 15.5 k i think..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sony cyber shot is also a good option.. 

hv been using this cam for 3 yrs really rigorously  and not a single problem faced, be it climate like hot summer, sweaty palms, wet fingers or dust and wind.. and its flash is awesome gr8 ! U get clearest pics even in pitch black darkness (wen u cant even see ur hands in the dark)....


----------



## pimpom (Jul 22, 2008)

As always when you're going to invest your money in an area you're not familiar with, think carefully first. I suggest you should also consider factors other than the movie mode.

I posted a brief summary in another thread. Instead of repeating evrything here, please read it:   *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=91419

After reading that, think about what you want to do with a camera. Then ask any specific questions you have here.


----------



## passion_unlimitedd (Jul 22, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Sony cyber shot is also a good option..
> 
> hv been using this cam for 3 yrs really rigorously  and not a single problem faced, be it climate like hot summer, sweaty palms, wet fingers or dust and wind.. and its flash is awesome gr8 ! U get clearest pics even in pitch black darkness (wen u cant even see ur hands in the dark)....



Which model u r using ??


----------



## raksrules (Jul 22, 2008)

Canon SX100 IS


----------



## confused!! (Jul 22, 2008)

^^any idea abt the price


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Jul 22, 2008)

confused!! said:


> ^^any idea abt the price



Should be around 17 k here and even cheaper outside.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 22, 2008)

Canon PowerShot SD850 IS
Fuji S700


----------



## ravindra.pesse (Jul 23, 2008)

go for olympus U 810 ...its 8 mp and water proof and face detection and video recording at 30fps.....


----------



## power_8383 (Jul 23, 2008)

Panasonic FZ18
Price 18,700 Rs Without bill

I'll buy that in most probably 4-5 days


----------

